# [V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Januar 2009)

*[V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!*

Hi, wie oben beschrieben verkaufe ich drei der superleisen SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120er-Lüfter mit grünen LEDs inkl. Vibrationskiller und sonstigem Zubehör, diese hier:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rema-Pro-IXP-74-14G-120x25mm-green::6334.html

Hab in meinem Gehäuse aber schon alle verfügbaren Lüfterslots belegt, daher hab ich drei davon - noch ORIGINALVERPAKT, nicht geöffnet - übrig.
Sind einfach die besten, wenn man extrem leistungsstarke, aber gleichzeitig auch leise Lüfter haben will.

Angebote kommen von euch, bevorzugt natürlich alle drei zusammen als Paket.


cryp.    





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!*

*puuuuuush*   

Wenn jeman Interesse an allen drei hat mach ich nen richtig guten Preis inkl. Versand, dann sind sie wech!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!*

up


----------



## Primaldoom (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 20.01.2009 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *puuuuuush*
> 
> Wenn jeman Interesse an allen drei hat mach ich nen richtig guten Preis inkl. Versand, dann sind sie wech!



Interesse angemeldet!

soll Kosten?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!*



			
				Primaldoom am 22.01.2009 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 20.01.2009 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du alle 3 zusammen nimmst verkauf ich sie dir für 35€ inkl. Versand statt der üblichen 66€ inkl. beim Händler.
Sonst liegen Sie hier ja nur rum, dafür sind die viiiiel zu schade.


----------



## Primaldoom (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 22.01.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 22.01.2009 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm.
Da muß ich erstmal passen.
meld mich später nochmal.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!*

So, nur noch 1 Lüfter übrig, zwei wurden eben verkauft!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] 3x SilenX Ixtrema Pro 120mm LED-Lüfter grün!!!*

Und CLOSE!

Alle verkauft.


----------

